
Show HN: Dejavu 1.0 – An open-source data browser for Elasticsearch - pwn3d
https://github.com/appbaseio/dejavu/releases/1.0.0
======
pwn3d
Cross-posting here from the feature today on Product Hunt
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/dejavu-2-0](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/dejavu-2-0)

Who is this for?

If you are working with NoSQL databases or Elasticsearch in particular, Dejavu
can help you with importing data, map it to data types, create and share
filtered data views, and export this data out.

It is all Javascript, and is available as a hosted app, chrome extension and
as a docker image.

Launch post explains the use-cases in more depth -
[https://medium.appbase.io/dejavu-data-
browser-1-0-0-release-...](https://medium.appbase.io/dejavu-data-
browser-1-0-0-release-121aedf3a13).

What has changed?

* The biggest change today is the ability to import data into Elasticsearch directly via JSON and CSV files. Their is a guided process for setting the mappings correctly. * Filtered views and query views. * Ability to export filtered data as JSON and CSV, apparently other web UIs don't support this. * There is also a docker image option to run it as Elasticsearch removed website plugins starting v5.0.

We originally wrote it in React v0.14.0 and have made it compatible with the
React v15.6. There is an ongoing refactoring effort to translate all the code
to use ES6 idioms.

Direct link to the website -
[https://opensource.appbase.io/dejavu](https://opensource.appbase.io/dejavu)

